# Marriage After Moving To Germany and Family Reunification



## germanattempt (May 1, 2016)

Hello experts

Apologies for the question but I tried searching and not getting specific details about it

I am from India and have question regarding the 1)process of coming to germany 2)returning back to India and getting married 3) and bringing wife along with me

Suppose we go through jobseekers visa(the 6 months visa) and land in germany and get a job in germany.
What kind of permit/visa will we get through the employer

Actually I am thinking about marriage and was wondering if i am in a job over there.
Then can i come back to India,get married and take my wife immediately with me to Germany(would want to know the processing time for that visa plus that visa called).

Actually just got confused because the spouse visa processing depend's on the husband's visa(heard Blue card visa has all needed rights)

The Y axis sites states
{
Germany Job Seeker's Visa entitles you to stay and search for a job in the country for six months.

After getting job, one can apply for Blue Card, from within the country.

On an employment resident permit, you have to complete 5 years to apply for permanent residency.}

So can some one please point out the details or any detailed link or document.
Am getting confused in the different jargons of visa.

Read in one of the sites 

If the spouse living in Germany has a temporary or permanent residence permit (Aufenthaltserlaubnis), a spouse can only claim the right of Familiennachzug (family reunion) if the marriage took place before the person gained the residency and this was stated at the time of application

Does this mean one cannot come to Germany then return back to his home country for marriage???(how can he bring his spouse in such a case)

Thanks all


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

This is indeed the case for work permit holders. Either the marriage has to take place before you move or you then have to be resident in Germany for two years before your spouse can follow.

For BlueCard holders this does not apply.

So, if you qualify for BlueCard, you're good. If you only qualify for a regular work permit, better move wedding plans forward, at least the formalities - maybe with the big functions later on?


----------



## germanattempt (May 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot ALKB...this is exactly what I needed...you made my day...atleast have the proper answer now...


----------

